
Show HN: MarcelloDB, an embedded mobile nosql database for Xamarin/.net - markmeeus
http://marcellodb.org
======
markmeeus
Hi Everyone,

I just release MarcelloDB 0.6.0 MarcelloDB is an open-source Embedded NoSql
database built for Xamarin and Windows Universal Apps.

I have been working on it for the last 2 years or so. It took me a while to
stabilize the API and the file-format and to add all features I wanted in
there for 1.0.

0.6 is the last version before 1.0.

So I want to invite everyone to give it a spin.

MarcelloDB saves entire objects trees (using Json.net), has a very flexible
indexing mechanism and transactions.

All feedback is highly appreciated.

You can find the docs here: marcellodb.org

And the source here: github.com/markmeeus/marcellodb

kind regards, Mark

